# Linear Power 150z & 1752 - Old School Setup



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am seriously considering doing an old school setup in my 1997 Civic Ex and I think I may have narrowed it down to the amps that I want to use. I guess my only concern is power for the subs. Do you think a LP 150z or 1752 would be enough to drive two 10" JL 10w3v2 subs? I plan on using one LP for the subs and another for the front stage. If I decide to go with rear fill, I will use an Orion 250 Sx for that. 

The LP 1752 should be here today and it has been modified by Ray at TIPS. My LP 150z should arrive this week, and I plan to send it to Ray at TIPS for modification.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I am seriously considering doing an old school setup in my 1997 Civic Ex and I think I may have narrowed it down to the amps that I want to use. I guess my only concern is power for the subs. Do you think a LP 150z or 1752 would be enough to drive two 10" JL 10w3v2 subs? I plan on using one LP for the subs and another for the front stage. If I decide to go with rear fill, I will use an Orion 250 Sx for that.
> 
> The LP 1752 should be here today and it has been modified by Ray at TIPS. My LP 150z should arrive this week, and I plan to send it to Ray at TIPS for modification.


I don't have much experience with the 150Z but I know the 1752 will drive both those subs very well. The 1752 should easily push those JL's to their physical limits, especially with the Ray mods.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I already have corresponded with Ray via email and he said that a modded 150z will have the power output similar to the 2502IQ.

On another note, here I am about to turn 36, and I will finally have that system that I could not afford when I was in high school! I am going to have to look up some of my old high school buddies and pay them a visit when I finish the install.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I already have corresponded with Ray via email and he said that a modded 150z will have the power output similar to the 2502IQ.
> 
> On another note, here I am about to turn 36, and I will finally have that system that I could not afford when I was in high school! I am going to have to look up some of my old high school buddies and pay them a visit when I finish the install.


If the 150Z has the same output as the 2502IQ then you should be more than fine. Which ever amp you choose should be more than sufficient.

I bet if you look up those buddies from HS, you'll be disappointed.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I would run the 1752 on the subs and the 150Z on the front end. The 150Z will sound cleaner due to the updated pre-amp design that came with the newer LP series amps. The LP series amps morfed into the DPS amps sharing the majority of the same componets. So, basically the LP150Z is a DPS500. Modding it will make it just that much better.
John


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! 

Now, if I could just find a working Nakamichi EC-200, that would be awesome!

ETA: The 1752 showed up today, just as expected!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Now, if I could just find a working Nakamichi EC-200, that would be awesome!
> 
> ETA: The 1752 showed up today, just as expected!


I have 6 of them for sale. I have a 2 on Ebay too. (ebay stores) EC 200 and the EC 200 H. Minty.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> I have 6 of them for sale. I have a 2 on Ebay too. (ebay stores) EC 200 and the EC 200 H. Minty.


How much you want for one of those six EC-200s you have available for sale?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> How much you want for one of those six EC-200s you have available for sale?


I have them on Ebay. Do a search for Nakamichi EC-200 or Nakamichi EC-200H . They are in the Ebay stores. If you want several, make offer. I think I have 11 or 12 of them. Will sell up to 6, maybe more.


----------

